# Is "Thanksgiving" a politically incorrect term now, too???



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2006)

Our (Canadian) Thanksgiving is coming up on Oct. 9. Every year at my daughter's school, they have a "Harvest Dinner", to "celebrate harvest and good neighbours". They have a typical turkey dinner with all the fixings, and it really is a lovely event.

It occurred to me, though, when I was reading the memo that came home about it, that nowhere is the word "Thanksgiving" mentioned. I suppose there's a religious connotation giving thanks, so perhaps it's not politically correct anymore to use that word, but rather it call it a Harvest Dinner.

I also noticed that Alexis heavily crossed out the title of the sheet, 20th Annual Harvest Dinner, and wrote in 20th Annual Thanksgiving Dinner. That's my girl!

I for one will be wholeheartedly giving thanks to the Good Lord for all the blessings He has bestowed upon my family and our country!

Politically correct terms? Bah! Humbug!


----------



## penny (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh gosh.....Then what's Christmas to be???? Winter festival???? :no:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 28, 2006)

Already in Maine we dont see any evidence of Christmas in public places employees cant use the term Merry Christmas anymore they must say Happy holidays and there are no Christmas parties at work they are celebrations of Winter Soltace. Can you believe it??? Dont want to offend non Christians. I say Merry Christmas every chance I get and celebrate Christs birth and I have friends who are Jewish who also celebrate with me just as I celebrate their special times with them. Nativity Scenes are not allowed in public places either. Im sure Thanksgiving will soon follow suit. What a shame.


----------



## Warpony (Sep 28, 2006)

They did the same thing at my daughters school. Thanksgiving is the "Harvest celebration" and, Christmas is "The winter holiday celebration"... and easter.... they don't even mention easter anymore, they just plan spring break around easter weekend and call it "spring holiday".


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

God dont get me started, a bunch of schools and governement type stuff has done away with Xmas related decor and words


----------



## Marty (Sep 28, 2006)

Harvest Dinner my rear...........It's Thanksgiving and needs to be called Thanksgiving. Cheers for Alexis.

I would like to know though why it is on a different date in Canada if anyone knows?

This is another one of my pet peeves. Thanksgiving here at our place is always huge. Being a family traditionalist, Thanksgiving is never slipped by in a rush to get to Christmas. My mom instilled that in me and I instilled that in my family. Christmas will be there so why brush off Thanksgiving? I wish people would just stop and say WHOA and keep the thoughts that Thanksgiving is really all about. THANKSGIVING DAY will always be just that in our house.

And another one of my pet peeves is X-mas.........PLEASE when you see that, do not use the X. Crossing out X in CHRIST mas.........


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm well to me it is no different then not having Halloween parties at school now they are called harvest celebrations since some religous groups didnt feel comfortable with the word halloween. guess you cant please everyone all the time right




:


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 28, 2006)

There isnt much I like about my kids little school, but yay for them, thr school calendar still says, Thanksgiving break, Christmas break and EASTER break....Woohoo. WTG Bright Local.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> And another one of my pet peeves is X-mas.........PLEASE when you see that, do not use the X. Crossing out X in CHRIST mas.........


I always write XMAS. I think it's cute. And the X actually does stand for Christ in latin or something like that...so it's technically not taking the christ out of christmas.

Thanksgiving my family always a huge get together and we stuff ourselves silly. It's fun. Then on Christmas, we repeat it.



: Only there's presents..yay :aktion033:

And I think this whole PC thing has gone too far. I remember in school we used to make those ring things out of construction paper and string them up all over and throw glitter on them and we did more too. Kids get to have no fun these days!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 29, 2006)

I am not a Christian and I am NOT offended by the religious connotations of Christmas it is the WHOLE point, I would have said!!

For heavens sake, before you worry about offending people you really should ask if the people are offended, not just assume they are.

I think all this "PC" nonsense has gone way, WAY too far!!

We won't be allowed to have Santa Claus soon because he is, traditionally, white and, traditionally, depicted as white!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 29, 2006)

We have been dealing with this issue in our former grade school for the last 2 years- no more christmas concert- it is a holiday concert.I didn't have an issue as it was jut a name change- we still have christmas songs- but they also added non-taditional christmas-or holiday songs to the list- it has upset the few who noticed the change- but not enough people where concerned by the change so it looks like it will stay.


----------



## Robin1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanksgiving is no longer a politically correct term. The American Indians started complaining a few years ago. They never celebrated with the white man and we took all their land etc.etc.etc. I am so tired of everything having to be PC I could just :smileypuke:

They are actually going over history book and re writing them so they will be PC.



: Does that mean things didn't happen, or weren't said. PLEASE!!!! What are we teaching this and the next generation. Will your grandchildren really know how your grandparents lived? Not the way its going.

Rant over...... for now



:

Robin


----------



## Warpony (Sep 29, 2006)

My Mother in law actually got angry at a store owner for having "happy Holidays" instead of Merry Christmas in their windows. The owners of the store are jewish, she gets upset that she might have to _see_ something other then merry christmas on a window but doesn;t care the least little bit that someone who is not even a Christian might be forced to say Merry Christmas just to make her happy.



:

A lot of people take the Christ out of Christmas because they are not Christians and they do not celebrate Christmas, but they do celebrate their own holiday. So if they want to write merry x-mas or happy holidays or joyful chrismachannukwanzaka then more power to them. What bothers me is not so much how other people express their holiday wishes but when they try to make me change the way *I* express it.

The simple fact is in this day of being politically correct there is no way in heck you can make everyone happy. Someone who doesn't celebrate Christmas will be upset about the merry Christmas and someone who does celebrate Christmas will be offended that you said happy holidays instead. Since there is no way to keep everyone happy I have just given up trying. :lol:

As if my holiday season isn't stressful enough now I have to worry about whether or not people will be offended by my christmas cards??? nah, I'm not going to worry about. If they can't accept my good wishes for them and their family and would rather nit pick the owords I choose then i don;t really CARE if they have a happy holidays. They can be sourpusses if they want.



:


----------



## Cronewolf (Sep 29, 2006)

:  The bulk of the people in this country claim to be "Chrsitians", but "Freedom of REligion " means all religions. So since most belivefs celeabrate dureing this time of year, I say" Seasons Greetings". I do Christmas with those in my family who do and Yule with the rest of us. I have a good friend whose Dad is Jewish and Mom is Catholic so she does all the sacred days. Saying one set of words over another willnot make those words sacred if you don't keep them in your heart.


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 29, 2006)

My opinion - I think it probably started when people left off Christ & started calling it Xmas. People want to enjoy the benefits that the season brings but tend to leave out "the reason for the season".


----------



## Miniv (Sep 29, 2006)

Actually, Pandora is right about the "X" in X-mas. It originated from the GREEK symbol for Christ.

One of the nice things about living in a smaller community is that we have a PUBLIC elementary school here that celebrates Thanksgiving AND Christmas. They put on a Christmas Concert and sing Christmas Carols! :aktion033: And they display a Nativity scene infront of the school ! :aktion033: :aktion033:

MA


----------



## minimama (Sep 29, 2006)

I am thinking of moving but I do have to say that the one thing that i love about where we are right now is that our school celebrates Christmas!! Halloween, Thanksgiving, Easter. We say the pledge with one nation under God still in it too. And some of our teachers actually do say God things, like It is ok honey, your mommy went to heaven to be with God. And, we are a public school!!!! If it were not for this school, we would have already moved. Oh, and we are one of the top school in teh state too, go figure....could it be possible that some of this goes hand in hand?? Hmmmmm????

Oh, almost forgot, we have a Halloween Carnival every year too!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## CKC (Sep 30, 2006)

It will always be Thanksgiving here too!

Years ago my grandmother(who has now passed) got upset with me for not spelling out Christmas. I will never forget how upset she got. She said you never X out Christ. She was Irish and that was the one thing that could make her Irish temper boil.


----------

